

Are Humans the Horses of the 21st Century? - bobm_kite9
http://www.robmoffat.co.uk/2013/06/10/are-humans-the-horses-of-the-21st-century/

======
ibudiallo
It is an interesting idea but I think we will not be tucked aside like the
horse. We are the ones that use these tools and move on to the next when they
are obsolete.

------
j2d3
The End is Neigh.

~~~
bobm_kite9
ouch!

